
Show HN: New, Fast, Anonymous, Tor-First Search Engine - tschakkaMarc
http://search4tor7txuze.onion/
======
heisenhuegel
Maybe not obvious: That link needs to be opened in the Tor Browser.

~~~
zzo38computer
The ".onion" at the end of the domain name makes that obvious, I think.

